
Gaming’s Mom problem: Why do we refuse to feature mothers in games? - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/10/7173757/mothers-in-video-games
======
benologist
This article could not have picked a weaker argument in The Walking Dead,
where:

\- one of your group members is a mother (Kathya) and an important part of the
story although mostly in a 'family' context but also by her own merit as a
veterinarian

\- one of the main characters (Lily) is ex-Air Force and speaks for her big,
tough father in all matters, and is the leader of your group

\- one of the main characters (Christa) is significantly stronger and more
capable than her spouse

\- an entire episode of the first season of the game takes place in a farm run
by a mother and her sons

\- one of your group members is a small girl (Clementine) who is also the
protagonist in the second season of the game

It's probably the _least_ gender, race and age biased game featuring humans.

